# Spin Board



## Raafat (Feb 22, 2015)

Does anybody know where can I get spin board (Wheel board) in Dubai 

We have an event and need it urgently to have some fun but can't find it at all


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Do you mean a vertical roulette wheel - like a wheel of fortune?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Raafat (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes exactly 

If you know where I can find it, it will be a save for me


----------

